# Viltrox Control Ring Adapter for EF - EOS R



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2020)

I noticed something I had never seen before, a 3rd party adaptor with control ring functionality. It is firmware upgradable, so that might help if new cameras or lenses break it. Apparently, its pretty new, no reviews on Amazon yet. Its not cheap at $99, but I am curious. I missed the Canon refurbs coming into stock for a short time yesterday, I was in town. I've been checking for it and have a email notification, but I got home too late.






Amazon.com : Lens Mount Adapter EF-R2 Auto-Focus Lens Converter Compatible with Canon EF/EF-S Lenses to EOS R/EOS RP Cameras, Easy Adjustment with Functional Control Ring : Camera & Photo


Amazon.com : Lens Mount Adapter EF-R2 Auto-Focus Lens Converter Compatible with Canon EF/EF-S Lenses to EOS R/EOS RP Cameras, Easy Adjustment with Functional Control Ring : Camera & Photo



www.amazon.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2020)

I did find a you tube video boosting it. I don't mind buying a 3rd party part for my camera, its just that so few of them are quality items.

I decided that I did not really need it, I never use the ring on my RF35mm lens.


----------

